# You know your a bottle digger when.....



## bikegoon (Dec 14, 2006)

Add to this![]

 When you start looking at the bottoms of the beers at your local pub.

 Your back yard resembles WWII trenches.

 You eat salad with a three pronged Cultivator.


----------



## welddigger (Dec 14, 2006)

when you stop along the road to see what the gravedigger might pull out of the ground???


----------



## huffmnd (Dec 14, 2006)

When you can't believe it when they start bulldozing down a 150 year old house in the middle of town (which is 200 years old) and you see busted bottles scattered across the lot and a steam roller pushing them flat into the ground.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Dec 14, 2006)

You know you're a bottle digger when you dig an 8 ft deep privy hoping to score some rarities and all you find is sh*t. (Literally) And...you're out next week doing it all over again.


----------



## downeastdigger (Dec 15, 2006)

When you have a stack of bottle magazines in your bathroom


----------



## capsoda (Dec 15, 2006)

When you have a bottle in every available space in every room in your house.

 When you go out to inspect your tools on a cold night to make sure they are warm enough.

 When you giggle profusley everytime someone says dig, bottle, or privy.

 When you think your belly button looks strangely like a pontil.

 When you complain to your wife with a quivering cracking voice that you think your probe is getting old.

 When someone drops a glass and you start to have convulsions and feel faint.

 When you stay up really late typing silly crap on the Antique Bottles Forum for other diggers to see.

 When you can't help checking the Antique Bottles Forum for new dig stories, pic or just stuff every time you walk past a computer no matter where you are.[&:]


----------



## bikegoon (Dec 15, 2006)

[][][][][]


----------



## huffmnd (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey Warren have you ever thought about taking up needle point?


----------



## diggerjeff (Dec 15, 2006)

you know your a bottle digger when you have to shake the coal klinkers out of your underware!!!!


----------



## swizzle (Dec 15, 2006)

Let's see if I can come up with a rib tickler or 2. You know you're bottle digger when your faced with tough decisions like. Historical flask or car payment...Historical flask or car payment....hmmmm....Or you just filled the last of the shelves that you installed last week in the dog house because that's where you are when you get home at 3am with the story that you been out diggin' the whole time. You check out busted bottles in walmart's parking lot on your way in to buy a new digger. The $%^& stains on your unders is from a privy. You have to move boxes of bottles out of the way so that you can watch antique road show. You haven't bathed in a week because your tub is full of bottles. Swizzle


----------



## bikegoon (Dec 15, 2006)

> You have to move boxes of bottles out of the way so that you can watch antique road show.





> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> 
> 
> Guilty!!!![]


----------



## swizzle (Dec 15, 2006)

I got the pics to prove that statement. With my last purchase of a box lot of close to 400 bottles. It took 3 days to clean them all and I've already sorted and gave away about 150 bottles and jars and now the pile is starting to look more managable. Swizzle


----------



## capsoda (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey Huff, The wify won't let me play with anything pointed.

 When your Christmas carols are about digging.....{to the tune of Little Drummer Boy}...... Meeeee and An-thony went dig-dig-dig-ing.......And we met Marvin the mole in Mo-o-o-bile....


----------



## huffmnd (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL!!!! Well to tell you the truth it was hitting a little too close to home, especially the belly button one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I have another one to add. 
 You know that you are a bottle digger when you are at the local flea market and spot a bunch of bottles that haven't been cleaned up and you try to get a good look at the dirt in them to try to give you an idea as to where they were dug up or where you should dig next.


----------



## ALBOTTLEDIGGER (Dec 15, 2006)

That is some funny stuff!!!    You know you are a bottle digger when you carry you probe, shovels, and hand tools everywhere you go even on family vacation!!


----------



## swizzle (Dec 15, 2006)

ALBOTTLEDIGGER, That's not normal? I always have digging tools with me. You know you're a bottle digger when you gotta move your digging tools to load the groceries. When you've seen more jugs from diggin then on all the wet T-shirt nights at your local watering hole. Your garden is full of vegtables from seeds dug from privy's. There's skid marks in the road next to every cellar hole within a 50 mile radius of your house. You come home covered in dirt from head to toe, stinkin and smiling because you dug a good shard. You have a shard collection. You spend more time in the bottom of a privy then in your own bed. I'm done for now. Swizzle


----------



## Brains (Dec 15, 2006)

you know your a collector when you try to value bottles you see in the grocery store []


----------



## Bluebelle (Dec 16, 2006)

.....hiking the Nature Preserves - like the ones that are converted dairies (found a fine old milk bottle once), railroad track trails, or especially the one that backs up to the old Heinz estate in Pgh, taking along heavy leather gloves, a swiss army knife and wearing slacks with the most and baggiest pockets..........


----------



## Bottleman (Dec 16, 2006)

When you hide under the table with ear plugs in when the recycling truck comes. 

 When an hour trip takes four hours because of cellar hole sightings. 

 When the tip comes off your probe it feels like the end of the world is near. 

 When you have poured beer in an old bottle and drank out of it to see what it would have felt like 100 years ago. 

 When you only recognize the word cobalt as being a glass color.


----------



## swizzle (Dec 17, 2006)

When you ask your grandparents where they used to poop. When you hear a girl say "Hey, Check out my Jugs!!" and you think Ovoid or Whiskey? All your gloves are caked with mud. New shoes are ruined because of a cellar hole sighting. Your 2 hours late picking up your wife because you were following a stone wall. When you mistake your morning coffee mug with a thunder mug. Wine bottles line your garden, patio and all walkways. Your recycling bin is full of rawlieghs and watkins screw tops. When each fish in your fish tank has its own jar. Your cat eats out of a bowl you dug. Before fishing you dig for worms and can't stop. Swizzle


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 17, 2006)

Geesh, I thought everyone kept antique bottle mags next to the "crapper"!


----------



## Caretaker maine (Dec 17, 2006)

I got one, you know your a bottle digger when you have strange plants growing on your lawn, right where you dump the water, after you clean your bottles


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 17, 2006)

;When you check out all 36 pages of milk bottles on ebay(done it)


----------



## Brains (Dec 17, 2006)

like wise to what you said, i looked through 100 pages of Yahoo! search results for cheap insulators that were rare... it worked![]


----------



## bikegoon (Dec 18, 2006)

[][][]
 After drinking the nites beer, you bury it in the yard to dig it later to impress the wifey....


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2006)

You know you're a bottle digger if...

 -You give people a strange look when they don't know what "pontil" means.

 -Most of the flower vases in your home are milk bottles and Mason's 1858 jars.

 -You have ever awakened screaming in the night after a nightmare about 1,000 amber Cloroxes and ketchup bottles.

 -You find words like "squat", "blob" and "crude" to be absolutely delightful rather than disgusting []     

 -Nobody can ever ride in the back of your car because it is full of scratchers, buckets, old gloves and filthy clothes.         ~Jim


----------



## capsoda (Dec 19, 2006)

When the put up pickles in your fridge are in a fruit jar older than yor grand parents.

 When you empty your pockets at the end of the day and put your watch and wallet in a dish that you dug.

 When you dug your favorite Christmas ornament.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 19, 2006)

You use chiped insulators for door stops.
 Your wife can't do the dishes because the sink and dishwasher are full of bottles.
 When every book on your book shelf is about bottles and the other two shelves are full of bottles.
 When the wife cherishes a cobalt swirl marble more than the one caret diamond she wore digging the day she found it.

 Courtesy of  Mrs. Capsoda {Cindy}


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 19, 2006)

When all the windows in your house sparkle with an ever changing line-up of colalt, amber, and aqua cylinders


----------



## huffmnd (Dec 19, 2006)

When you stop at a yard sale and your kid's say  "OH GREAT!!! Dad is going to look at more bottles!!!"
 Your book shelves are full of bottles instead of books.
 You get out to find a good spot to go deer hunting and all you do is look for old house site's and wonder who you have to get permission from to dig.
 You go fishing and instead of using your net to pull in a fish you are using it to snatch up the bottle sticking up in the mud.


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 20, 2006)

You go to the Ravens vs Steelers game at M&T bank stadium and you're the ONLY one checking out the wall display of artifacts they unearthed while making the stadium!


----------



## brokenshovel (Dec 21, 2006)

When your wife sees you do a double take out the car window and she knows your looking at an old house/dump etc and not another women.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 3, 2007)

Things have been a bit testy lately, however this is the price we pay to have such a great forum that has an edge and humor at the expense of occasionally getting a little out-of-hand.  We are all generally very supportive and the wealth of knowledge and opinions to be found here is something we are all proud to be a part of.  If we were not that way and overly politically correct I think the forum would suffer because of it.  One thing I believe we all can agree on is our passion for glass. Not the same glass mind you but we are all VERY passionate about some kind of glass and this passion sometimes gets us in trouble (gets me in trouble all the time, but thatâ€™s another story).  Celebrating our similarities and also differences I thought Iâ€™d temporarily activate a couple old threadsâ€¦â€¦ 

 You know you're a bottle digger when......  you have junk like this lying in your yard:


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Jun 3, 2007)

After the accident you try to explain to the police officer that you think you saw a privey in someones back yard.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 3, 2007)

*When...... you put on a clean pair of pants and feel something in the back pockets? Only to reach in a pull out a half hand full of privy dirt & rocks that made it through the wash and dryer cycle.[]*


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 3, 2007)

When you turn down a subscription to Playboy and ask for Antique Bottle and Glass Collector instead. (not from personal experience[])


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 3, 2007)

*Hey cobalt compared to a lot of other bottle sites I (used) to belong to, the differences on this site dont compare, here and there I see crazy ness and sometime I am in that crazy ness but its short lived and the fun rolls on, from what I see anyway[8D] Rick W*


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 3, 2007)

Very true Rick, this is definitely the most active bottle site out there and I enjoy it immensely!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 4, 2007)

You know you're bottle digger when at 17 feet you cover the hole and return the next day, even when all your digging is 1940's trash!!!


----------



## Digger George (Jun 4, 2007)

when you would have no problem diggin through this


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 4, 2007)

Piece of cake!


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 4, 2007)

You thought you did a good job of washing up but then look in a mirror and discover all that mud around your elbows!


----------



## towhead (Jun 4, 2007)

....the paper towel holder holds a spool of wire used for cleaning bottles....

 -Julie


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 4, 2007)

Your wife catches you cleaning out the sink and thinks you're helping with the dishes only to discover you're just making room to wash up your latest finds.


----------



## LC (Jun 4, 2007)

That's a great one Steve, *I got called on that one once* ! I still get tickled at her comments every time I think of it, and I do, still think of it now and then.


----------



## logueb (Jun 4, 2007)

People think you are having a yard sale and look puzzeled when you explain that you are sunning your bottles.

 You buy your wife the latest Kovels for her birthday  (and she doesn't collect bottles).

 You take three bags of garbage to the dumpster and find five bags of bottles on the way there and back.

 Your wife sends you to the store and you see a good site to ckeck out and forget what she sent you there for.

 You promise to take your wife shopping on Saturday and you take her to the Antique Mall (and she doesn't collect antiques)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 4, 2007)

*You go to a dig you started the day before, and your wife just got out of the hospital that day, you feel you did nothing wrong.*[/align] [/align]*               Ps: That was back in the day when I was a bottle *[/align]*                                         JUNKIE.[]*[/align]* im all better now.*[/align]*                         I think I won.*[/align]


----------



## CanadianBoy (Jun 4, 2007)

You go south on vacation and to rest up,meet other diggers( Warren,and Marvin).....and dig.


----------



## CanadianBoy (Jun 4, 2007)

When you drive 1300 miles ...one way ...to dig for 2 days.And already planning the next trip.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 5, 2007)

you know your a digger when you would move a mountain for a piece of glass!


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Jun 5, 2007)

when your wifes away shopping you brick line the shower!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 5, 2007)

At breakfast you drink your coffee from a cup you dug and orange juice from a glass you dug, eat from a plate you dug with silver utensils you dug while staring at the bottles you dug in the kitchen window.[]


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 6, 2007)

when you are sitting at your computer typing your answer to this and it is hard to reach the keyboard for the box of bottles by your feet.


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Jun 6, 2007)

you hide bottles in the kids sandbox so they will dig them up and show mommy.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 6, 2007)

I like that idea!


----------



## phillycorvaire62 (Jun 7, 2007)

this is great! I am lmao.. I think I am scaring the dog!!

when ya call in sick to work cause ya found a good site.on the way.
when ya see a coke comercial on tv.. ya run and go check in the garage to make sure yours are still there..
when ya pay 70.00 a month just so they can have room to grow..
whenyour neighbor invites you to a bbq.. and he asks that your wife comes without the shovel this time...
heh.....cheri


----------



## phillycorvaire62 (Jun 7, 2007)

you know you are a bottle digger  

when you  forbid  your kids to ever bring a ball in the house..
when the phrase wet dreams takes on a whole new meaning.. 
when you close your eyes and hold your breath as the kids come home and slam the door...
when your favorite sports team is soley because thier jerseys are your favorite bottle color.... 
comon gang this could really get intresting.......  cheri


----------



## #1twin (Jun 8, 2007)

When you take your girlfiend to Natchez to tour the Mansions and come up missing for two hours the first morning. (true story)
 When you go to your girlfriends parents house, notice some crocks, and make the comment "you have some nice jugs" to her mother you just met. Got some laughs out of that one[][][]
 When you are drinking Miller Lite and notice that it is embossed "Miller" on the shoulder.
 When you find marbles in your pocket.
 When you dream about better bottle digs than you have had lately.
 And finally........when you are willing to fight the heat, skitters,deer flies, ticks, snakes, and gators to "maybe" bring home a couple keepers.  Thanks to all for the laughs.  Marvin


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Jun 11, 2007)

when your sofa is standing on end in your living room to make room for your seventh china cabinet.[:-]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 12, 2007)

When you tell your wife that the 3M Scotchbrite pads you just bought are not...and I repeat are not for washing dishes!!!


----------



## towhead (Jun 12, 2007)

When I get a notice at work to "respond to a request for administrative remedy"  (Government terminology)  and all I see is the word REMEDY!!  .....remedy, cure.... [&:]

 -Julie


----------



## logueb (Jun 12, 2007)

Your still sitting here at work thirty minutes after your shift ended reading post.[]  And you tell the little wifey you were tying up a few loose ends at work.[][][]


----------

